# html-Inhalte in thickbox einbinden?



## chocox (7. Dezember 2007)

Hey Leutz,
ich bräuchte gaanz dringend Hilfe. Ich möchte mit php und html eine seite erstellen in der Benutzer angelegt werden können. Klickt man den Button "anlegen" soll ein Popup(js) aufgehen, in dem die Eingaben gemacht werden sollen. Dabei soll der Hintergrund abdunkeln.
Hab schon die Dateienn für die Thickbox gespeichert..aber es funktioniert nur, wenn man Bilder aufruft, nicht aber die htm-Datei. Kann ich da überhaupt html-Dateien einbinden oder wie ist das

Viele Grüße

Theresa


----------



## lay-z-cow (10. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ja in die Thickbox kann man alles mögliche einbinden.
Schau dir mal die Beispiele an:
http://jquery.com/demo/thickbox/

Denk daran, bei HTML-Inhalten werden noch einige URL-Parameter benötigt!

Gruß

.:lay-z-cow..


----------

